# Replacement Chassiss for Auto World Super III Release 2 Indycar Series 1



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

The Super 111 chassis has issues... take a look at my pictures... This may not be good for everyone but I think many might like this.. T-Dash Chassis will work also....

View attachment 189245
View attachment 189246​


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yikes !*

Andrew, you're Kidding- Right ?! Dude, whats wrong with the New and Improved Super III chassis ? And if the Super III Indy car nose wasn't up high enough already, this skinny tire> T-Jet Indy Chassis just looks ridiculous :drunk:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

No not kidding.. I really thought it might work.... it was just an idea.. if someone wanted to replace the chassis....wider rims and tires can be used also.. I opened 2 of the cars I have and the chassis were not good... maybe others know how to tweet the Super III... I don't....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

At least they'll move reliably that way. They do a bit sit higher though. I'm sure with some grinding, some of the new ride height issue can be addressed. Kinda sad that AW billed these chassis as "improved", and instead scammed a bunch of folks with even crappier than the norm. I'm not voting as it doesn't matter to me...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

OH ! ...I just did some reading up(on various forums), about this New So called "Improved" chassis, and still smells like poopie to alot of folks, and those who have bought and tried them are very disgusted 
Personally though, I think the 1:1 bodies of current Indy cars look like Poopie anyway, so I wouldn't buy one if they were selling for $10 !
As for a replacement chassis, since as Andrew showed, they use a Divorced front axle, I guess many of the narrow chassis can be adapted...anything from a narrow 440 to a narrow SRT ! But as far as using a T-Jet chassis that slides/drifts so much, I don't think a Contemporary IndyCar Fan would want that style of Driving....


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> OH ! ...I just did some reading up(on various forums), about this New So called "Improved" chassis, and still smells like poopie to alot of folks, and those who have bought and tried them are very disgusted
> Personally though, I think the 1:1 bodies of current Indy cars look like Poopie anyway, so I wouldn't buy one if they were selling for $10 !
> As for a replacement chassis, since as Andrew showed, they use a Divorced front axle, I guess many of the narrow chassis can be adapted...anything from a narrow 440 to a narrow SRT ! But as far as using a T-Jet chassis that slides/drifts so much, I don't think a Contemporary IndyCar Fan would want that style of Driving....


how about using an aw ultra g chassis, it has the traction magnet so it wont slide so much. or purhaps an xtraction chassis with the mounting taps cut off, i think that might fit under the body. just a thought.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

kriket said:


> how about using an aw ultra g chassis, it has the traction magnet so it wont slide so much. or purhaps an xtraction chassis with the mounting taps cut off, i think that might fit under the body. just a thought.


this might be a good fit for the T-Dash EVO


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

looks cool
I would also look at cutting the part of the chassis down so it would be a ral p to the pickup shoe tab.

sliding indy/f1 cars are fun


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have 14 of the new versions and only 4 cars needed minor adjustments. 2 needed the pick up shoes squared up to the rails and 2 needed brush barrel tension adjusted. They are turning 1.8 seconds or less per lap on my oval. they are right on button with my stock SG+ and Mega G chassis as far as lap times. Maybe I have better luck buying car, don't know, but I'm happy with the changes.

-Paul


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

OK... That's just weird. It's actually impossible for me to believe. It just seems physically impossible to me.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Like I said, maybe I have better luck picking my cars off the shelf. But referencing another post from a different forum, I have had as many Tomy AFX and Life-Like cars that need attention out of the box, as I have had Auto World. The only HO cars I have ever purchased and ran without modifications were the old worm drive Tyco S and Atlas chassis (yes, I'm a dinosaur). Truth be told, I work on every car I buy. 99% of what I run is box stock. I rarely even replace rear tires, except on really old stuff that has decayed beyond use. I tinker on my old competition cars, but they are bout the only things I re-engineer with parts and customization. 

I would say AFX has had better customer response to the "bad car" calls than AW has in the past. That offered a higher level of forgiveness to AFX when they made things right. I think AW is getting better with that and has improved in other areas as well. Maybe an email or call to their customer support will get things straightened out?

-Paul


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

TK Solver, get more weirded out. I only have the one set of six, but i did need to adjust the pickup shoes on 4 of the 6. I then did a break in of ten laps at about half speed with the controller. I then relubed them and ran them each for 200 laps. Each car picked up a little speed until between the 50 to 75 lap. After that it settled in to place. So from lap 75 to 200 none of the cars lost any speed. That was yesterday. Today I put another 200 laps on each racing with my son and all the cars are still going strong.

Dave.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- just to clear something up, in relation to Andrews Poll. I believe Andrew was Asking whether you Liked his idea of using a T-Jet Chassis under the New AW Indy Body. And was Not asking whether you actually Liked the AW Indy Car with Super III Chassis.
As looking at the votes, makes me think some of the voters were confused about the poll ?!


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

And this may be a partial answer to the post asking why slots cars are not more popular- from reading several posts in this and other forums it seems at least fifty percent of the new Indy car chassis are unusable shortly after purchase. Many have stated they tweek all their cars anyway so they don't mind sorting them out but the ten year old who got a set for his birthday just ends up with a useless toy and goes back to the video games.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*oiling, changing the tires and running (breakin period)*



asennafan said:


> And this may be a partial answer to the post asking why slots cars are not more popular- from reading several posts in this and other forums it seems at least fifty percent of the new Indy car chassis are unusable shortly after purchase. Many have stated they tweek all their cars anyway so they don't mind sorting them out but the ten year old who got a set for his birthday just ends up with a useless toy and goes back to the video games.


 Honestly I do not think that our children do not play with Slot Cars because of Auto World... That is really going to far blaming them... 
Like I said in another thread..I opened 2 of the cars I have and left them at a friends home... Well he said after oiling, changing the tires and running the cars (breakin period) for a while they started running better n better.... 
First thing that must be done before using them is to Oil them.... very important...
The chassis is GOOD..... Runs as fast as a TYCO 440....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- I just noticed that Andrew CHANGED the Pix in the OP of this Poll. ie- his T-Jet Chassis is now sporting different wheels and tires, maybe the ones off the original AW/Super III Indy Car ? It does look very nice now, but I'm still thinking this isn't a good choice for motive power for the Contemporary Indy Car fan, as 1:1 Indy cars Stick like Glue and don't slide around like a T-Jet chassis does....and I'd *assume a Person wanting to Run Modern Indy's, wants the driving experience to duplicate(somewhat) the 1:1 racer in handling ?!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think they were like that from the get go Ralph. I don't think he changed the tires and redid the pix.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

slots-n-stuff said:


> The Super 111 chassis has issues... take a look at my pictures... This may not be good for everyone but I think many might like this.. T-Dash Chassis will work also....
> 
> View attachment 189245
> View attachment 189246​


Last edited by slots-n-stuff; 09-21-2014 at 03:16 AM.. Reason: CHANGED PICTURES 

Yes, Ralph is correct about the pictures... but I personally like the idea of the ass end of the car swinging out on the curves...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Huh! I must have missed the original pix, because when I clicked on this thread they were the S-3 wheels!! My bad!! Carry on!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Last edited by slots-n-stuff; 09-21-2014 at 03:16 AM.. Reason: CHANGED PICTURES
> 
> Yes, Ralph is correct about the pictures... but I personally like the idea of the ass end of the car swinging out on the curves...


 Hey Andrew, don't get me wrong- as I Prefer HO cars that Drift, and the only Type 1:1 (and HO)Racing I really Enjoy is DirtTrack Oval Racing. BUT- to me(IMHO), I don't think Modern Indy Cars should be drifting on an HO Track.
PS- to Joe/SCM, the original Pix that Andrew had up, had a NOS T-Jet Buggy/Indy Car chassis with the OEM Buggy/Indy Wheels and Tires still on it... which looked really funny with the modern AW Indy Body on top


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Eeeew!! :tongue: Gotcha!! :lol:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL, you guys Qwack me up to no end. I guess I have been lucky with my super III chassis. I like them all and they are the original super III chassis. I just tuned them all.

Hmm. EVO Dan says......


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I have also been able to tune the original Super III to run well but it took a lot of work, including trimming all of the rear axles, modifying all of the pickup shoes, adjusting the motor brushes and "gluing" the brush screws. At this point, I've got the Indy bodies sitting on those chassis and they're running well, even with the odd guide pin placement. I run them with just one traction magnet. On my road course, lap times are similar to Tomy Turbo open wheelers. SG+ and MegaG lap times are 10 to 15% quicker but I'm not worried about that because these Indys are only going to race each other.


----------

